# Best primer/conditioner for damaged exterior stucco surfaces?



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I would go withe the Kelly Moore. Oil based primers are NOT recommended for masonary:no:


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Exactly.


----------



## mazzonetv (Feb 25, 2009)

i second, third, and fourth that! =) I would never suggest using oil based primers over a masonry surface. If you are worried about the substrate being in poor condition, you may want to look into Mad Dog Primer.


----------



## ohman (Jun 23, 2009)

btw what's so special about "Mad Dog Primer"? Is it oil-based or water-based and could you please elaborate a little bit more about why it's good for stucco substrate being in poor condition? Thanks~


----------



## mazzonetv (Feb 25, 2009)

http://maddogprimer.com/

here is a link to their site. Great product that stays flexible and acts almost like a "glue" to bond your topcoat to the substrate. 

good luck!


----------



## ohman (Jun 23, 2009)

chrisn said:


> I would go withe the Kelly Moore. Oil based primers are NOT recommended for masonary:no:


By the way what if the surface currently already painted with oil-based paint, is it still recommended to go with acrylic-based primer?

So, the bare surface IS masonary, however this is a old house and it was (for some reason) historically painted with oil-based paint.. and now we would like to power-wash it then repaint it. After power-wash we don't know how much bare-concrete will be exposed, but I'm sure that there will be some oil-based finish coat paint left on the surface.. In this case would the acrylic-based primer still work the best? Thanks!


----------



## Justabottle (Jul 9, 2009)

An acrylic primer will work fine over old oil based paint, just make sure the surface is clean.

The opposite would be a problem. Oils need to penetrate and latex forms a surface film.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

An acrylic primer will work fine over old oil based paint, just make sure the surface is clean.

Just make sure you get a quality,bonding primer.


----------



## ohman (Jun 23, 2009)

Justabottle said:


> An acrylic primer will work fine over old oil based paint, just make sure the surface is clean.
> 
> The opposite would be a problem. Oils need to penetrate and latex forms a surface film.


Thanks so much for the reply. OK, I guess if I wanto to super picky, which one (oil-based primer or acrylic primer) would work better over old oil-based paint for exterior damaged stucco surface?

Also, I have no experience with elastomeric exterior paint, such as Kelly Moore's 1128 Kel-Seal (see: http://www.kellymoore.com/products/ps_1128_kel_seal). I heard that the paint is kinda sticky so it's very easy to attract dirt (according to a painter). This painter's suggestion is that for best result (for both the "look" and "water-proofing"), over the elastomeric exterior paint, I should put on a 2nd coat of low-sheen exterior latex paint (such as Kelly Moore 1245 Acry-Shield 100% Acrylic Exterior Low Sheen finish paint). However, other paints suggested to just put TWO coats of elastomeric (terpolymer) paint as the finish paint. Any thoughts or comments about these two different approaches? Thanks again! :yes:


----------

